# Distance between stands?



## Colorado Cat (Nov 24, 2006)

One of the properties I hunt is about 10K acres. When I hunt it I walk about 1 mile between stands and usually make about six stands on this property. 
Is 1 mile enough between stands? too much??
Also, the property is very open terrain - when I move to another stand should I wait 10-20min to start calling or just call right away?
Thanks for your time.


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

What type of calls are you using... question within a question being "How loud are you?"


----------



## Colorado Cat (Nov 24, 2006)

I am using a johnny stewart preymaster at half volume to start ,then up to 75% volume after 4-5 calls.I will usually use cottontail or jackrabbit distress.Iwill usually stay at a stand for a half hour, calling for 10-20seconds on and pause for 3-4minutes between calls.


----------



## Coyote Kid (Nov 24, 2006)

I somtimes dont move much. And what since im a begginer, What is a stand is it like a stack of bales or what. but i usually have two round bales or somthing and put them pretty close to each other and sit in between them. it works pretty well cause i already got 3 this year!


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

You're going to have a hard time keeping a coyotes attention with such a small amount of sound. Not talking volume, but quantity. 10 seconds every 3 minutes will rarely kill a coyote in my experience. You'd be better off inverting your silence with your sound.

As for volume, that is a fine setting you're using. You're not going to cover a full 1 mile radius from your setup with that type of volume though... so I'd tighten up the distance between stands to 500 yards and keep plugging along. I'd rather re-call an area that was on the fringe of my last stand than take the chance of leaving some ground uncalled... I want every coyote in my path to at least HEAR my sound weather he responds or not.

My advice, for what it's worth, play more sound and move more often. Covering more ground and making more stands is usually more productive than any amount of fanesse' one can use. Don't wait between stands as you asked about, I wouldn't even sit a full 30 minutes in most cases. I also walk pretty briskly when I'm hunting on foot... time is fur.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Distance between stands depends on the terrian you are hunting and if the animals are moving or not. 
When times are bad I'll move clean out of the area and try a new one making stands about every mile or so. 
If things start picking up I'll shorten the stands to maybe a half mile and if things start rocking and rolling I'll make a stand every quarter mile.

You must remember I hunt the southwest and west, at times coyotes can be running everywhere, other times not. I got away from hand calls long ago though I keep em handy. 
I use a FoxPro and have learned to only use rabbit sounds. I don't start off low when I make a stand, in most cases it's wide open country where I hunt, you need to reach out and touch an ear.

You need to find out how the animals react to sounds in the area you hunt and what methods work best, the way I hunt may not work where you hunt....Good luck :beer:


----------

